# Favourite flavours of NI



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I started Molly on NI a few weeks ago and whilst the first week and a half was a breeze with her scoffing the lot, she's now reverted to her fussy ways.... Sniffing it then turning on her heels !!! 
Just wondered what flavours you normally order...are there any favourites out there? I know she can't get the working dog as she's still only 6 months. 
I'm even looking around at other dry foods but don't want to keep choppin and changing, maybe just need to accept that she's a fussy wee begger 
xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is a notoriously fussy/faddy eater, always has been. I went through 3 different sorts of kibble food before landing on NI. At first she loved it and ate it well but gradually reverted back eating it one day and leaving it the next.

I've had to realise that Millie is one of those dogs that will only eat when she is hungry and that she is a healthy dog. Millie has a tendency to leave her food and eat when she is ready, which can be difficult with NI in warm weather. We have reached a happy medium so I don't have to worry too much. Millie has a small bowl of Barking Heading left out throughout the day and a bowl of NI in the morning. If she ignores the NI I take it up after an hour, cover it and put it back in the fridge. I bring it out late afternoon and then she usually eats it within an hour. She only nibbles on the BH, not really tucking into it.

As for favourite flavours, Millie loves the Beef Tripe, very smelly but popular. The ones she doesn't like are the chicken flavoured one ! I've just found a Chicken Banquet in the freezer and am defrosting this for tomorrow, I don't hold out much hope of her eating it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Julie ... I thought I was onto a winner with her eating every meal then all of a sudden no!! It's like she was bored of it. She LOVES any other food you give her and is very food orientated any other time which is great for training, just not at meal times!!She has a chicken wing most days which she always eats. 
She too wasn't keen on the chicken but ate all the turkey one today...have tried the working puppy but would say it was the least successful one. Have stayed clear of fish flavours so far (!!) but might have to give in and go for the tripe mix . Can't wait for that aroma flowing round the kitchen!!
X


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has been a feeding nightmare and remains so! I have to vary the food regularly and scatter something she loves over the NI, like cooked chicken, cheese, sausage. She won't eat the chicken NI and gobbled up the beef, but I only had one of those, so not sure what would happen if I gave it to her every day. Generally I have chicken and lamb and ususally she eats it. I give NI in the morning and kibble in the evening so that I can chop and change if I need to. I also use wet food occasionally - Naturediet and Nature's menu - she loves those the most. Origen upset her tummy so now I use Taste of the Wild for the kibble - which is grain free.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh, I am so lucky, Betty and Ted gobble up all the flavours that are put in front of them..the only one which seemed less favoured was the duck.
Meal times are done in under 5 seconds!!
When I used to feed Betty Kibble ion the early days, if she was having a bit of an off day I would add some Yumega fish oil to it...I think the strong smell got her taste buds going!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Cara, I'm glad it's not just me who had to add a sprinkle of something on top
To make it more appealing!! I wondered whether I was giving her too many other tasty treats that her dinner seemed very dull!!! 
Yes the chicken variety is a no no so will look at getting some flavours .
X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Gosh, I am so lucky, Betty and Ted gobble up all the flavours that are put in front of them..the only one which seemed less favoured was the duck.
> Meal times are done in under 5 seconds!!
> When I used to feed Betty Kibble ion the early days, if she was having a bit of an off day I would add some Yumega fish oil to it...I think the strong smell got her taste buds going!


Lucky you!!!! I'm not jealous AT ALL!! 
That's a great idea with the fish oil... Might give that a bash Thanks x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle is a fussy pot and I thought when Clyde was delivered by the Dog Stork she would eat her food straight away! No way - she stands back and lets him eat hers too!
However I have found Salmon Oil - KRONCH by Henne Pet Food is amazing - she loves it and it encourages her to eat any food with a squirt of it on top!
It is meant for dogs with dry skin - itching - dandruff and dull coat conditions - I got it for the omega 3 - so it also does them some good.
Also variety - I alternate dry food and wet food - with fresh prepared food - this works .
I tested this the other day with fresh chicken slow cooked in its own juices [spoilt!!!!!!] day one - wolfed it down - next morning sniffed and turned her nose up - so I replaced with fish4dogs kibble and salmon oil - all gone!! Now chicken is always a hit but apparently not two meals in a row! 
My husband is the sale so I guess I am used to it!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for that Nadine ... You're dogs are certainly well looked after ... I think I definitely need to invest in fish oil of some description..never thought of doing that. Will give it a go thank you xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Thank you Cara, I'm glad it's not just me who had to add a sprinkle of something on top
> To make it more appealing!! I wondered whether I was giving her too many other tasty treats that her dinner seemed very dull!!!
> Yes the chicken variety is a no no so will look at getting some flavours .
> X


The beef and tripe is always a winner and it actually doesn't smell that bad. Pushca will eat any flavour but the tripe one gets a full on doggy twirl around the kitchen. The salmon one is also excellent.
I just love NI


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have both given me no end of trouble with their fussy ways, but they will eat anything with tripe in and always chicken wings and lamb ribs.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Mine have both given me no end of trouble with their fussy ways, but they will eat anything with tripe in and always chicken wings and lamb ribs.


Well I'm just back from being away a week and Molly was a wee monkey with her meals AND she has gone off her chicken wings .. They were always a winner! I now have the yumega fish oil so will give that a try on top of meals. 
X



glitzydebs said:


> The beef and tripe is always a winner and it actually doesn't smell that bad. Pushca will eat any flavour but the tripe one gets a full on doggy twirl around the kitchen. The salmon one is also excellent.
> I just love NI


Thanks for that, going to order some fish flavours and a nose peg at the same time


----------

